# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Mind Relaxation DILD Tutorial - More concentration doesn't mean LD

## Hitokage

*Mind Relaxation DILD Tutorial**
by Hitokage*


Introduction

For a long time my LD ability somehow turned off. I was not able to have a LD as I did before. Didn't really know why because I did always the same things. Practiced RC, repeated mantras, prepared my mind before going to sleep, focused as much as I could on LD before falling asleep but nothing happened. I couldn't find the reason why I had this LD break. Even my dream recall was pretty poor. I used to have LD almost every day when I started intentionally inducting lucidity with some tutorials and techniques but now I couldn't have one for months. Recently I finally found the reason.

I was on a vacation and I left everything at home. I left my tablet, phone, books, just everything at home because I wanted to let everything go and just relax. No Internet or anything that might distract me. I didn't even focus on LD and went to bed just empty and looking forward to have a nice smooth sleep. And then it happened. Without any intention I had LD every day as I used to have before. I later analyzed all about it and tried to recreate this state of mind and it was a success! So here I would like to share with you this experience that might be helpful for many people with similar problem.


The main idea

So apparently the main thing is to let everything go. Just relax your mind when lying in your bed. Do not think about what will you do tomorrow or what you did today. Don't worry about anything. You are going to sleep so you cannot change anything, you cannot solve any problems. Your body and is going to regenerate and relax. Just calmly clear your mind. You are safe and nothing bad can happen during the night. All thoughts about your plans and everything are useless during the night. Just let them go away in a similar way as during a meditation, just let them flow away and let your mind enter the peaceful and beautiful world of dreaming. That's all!


Other techniques?

Before you relax it's good to go through all the techniques you like to use for LD. Repeat some RCs, mantras, visualizations etc. Imagine yourself in a dream and try to feel the dream. Feel the state of mind in dreams. Remember how it feels and then imagine you are dreaming and you know that "This is just a dream!".

This relaxation doesn't mean forgetting all the other techniques. The point is not to focus on them too much right before falling asleep. The more I concentrated on them the worse my dream recall was. You must have them somewhere deep in your mind but do not bring them to the front too much. You must feel like you do not even intend to LD but still you have the idea of it somewhere back in your mind behind your consciousness. That's why I think it's better to practice the other techniques during the day or some time before going to bed.

So this whole relaxation techniques is not a replacement for other techniques. It's something you can use in addition to them and make your LD chances much more higher. 


Common problems

- focusing too much 
As I said before, let everything go. Do not focus too much on any technique before sleeping, just have it somewhere floating back in your mind like when you want to remember to do something later.

- too much thoughts
Clear your mind. Maybe read some meditation tutorials, you can even use music to relax your mind but do not fall asleep while listening. It's important to be quiet and calm, not distracted by anything the moment you fall asleep. Remember the meaning of night, you are going to leave this world and leave every problems behind.

- falling asleep
People usually fall asleep while thinking and imagining things. Those thoughts slowly lead them to the world of dreams. It's OK! Do not focus too much on clearing your mind, it makes a lot of stress if you desperately keep trying to be empty. You can leave your mind wandering around but do not get caught in any thoughts that might distract you and break the relaxation.

- physical state
Body and mind have a very tight connection so you need to have your body prepared as well. Do not eat too much at night, try to eat more light food before going to bed like vegetables, not meat or some spicy stuff, alcohol etc.

- time
Go to sleep when you feel tired. Not too early, not too late. Try to have at least 6-7 hours of sleep.

- activities
Try to avoid sitting in front of the computer playing games or watching action films before going to bed. Try to slowly prepare yourself to relax. You can watch TV or read a book but chose something that will not excite you too much.


So I think that's all. I hope this helps you guys with your lucid dreaming. It was literally super effective in my case. 
May the force be with you.....always..

----------


## FOATL

thanks for this

----------


## Hitokage

> thanks for this



glad it helped

----------


## calielizabeth

thanks I used to meditate often I need to get back into it

----------


## Hitokage

> thanks I used to meditate often I need to get back into it



no problem, yea meditation is very good thing, not only for LD
I now meditate every day half an hour, I think spiritual growth is very important especially in times like nowadays

----------


## Hitokage

In dream

Another important thing is to keep that relaxation even in your dreams. Many of your probably already heard about dream stabilization. One way of doing that is touching everything around to convince your mind that it's "real". Another one is to start breathing slowly and relax. Focus on making your heart beat slow and smooth, keep your mind under control. Like in meditation, drop every unneeded thought, send it away and just be, feel the flow of the dream that is not around you, it's within you! It's really important not to get carried away or controlled by your own thoughts and desires that might ruin the dream state. Just try to observe your surroundings first and what's more important, your own mind!

The point is to remember the state of your mind in dream. Pay an attention to your thoughts, how are they different from when you are awake? Do you feel your body the same way as you do during a day? When you get the feeling of the dream state, of your mind in dream, you will be able to recognize it next time without any RCs and stuff like that. I use RCs just to make sure that I am not mistaken and it's really a dream. There are many stuff you might notice when examining your mind in dream. For example I sometimes feel a strange pressure or voidness in the back of my head. Like as something in my head is away, turned off maybe? Just try to find something like that. Then when you're going to bed try to imagine that things. Feel it like when you're in dream and you can say: "When I feel like this, I know it is a dream!". Your lucid dreaming will become more natural and smooth this way. Just remember, the point is not to concentrate too much on the techniques and stuff like that. Try to feel it somewhere down in your mind and stay relaxed at the same time.

----------


## FOATL

this is a great post.

----------


## Hitokage

> this is a great post.



glad I could have helped ^^

----------

So the point of this is too relax into zen state before going to bed. So this helps or on its own makes someone lucid.

----------


## Hitokage

> So the point of this is too relax into zen state before going to bed. So this helps or on its own makes someone lucid.



Yeah kinda similar concept

----------


## Bobblehat

> *
> *
> 
> 
> May the force be with you.....always..



Very good, your guide is.

----------


## Hitokage

> Very good, your guide is.



^_^

----------

Haha I had a small mini lucid and have been meditating more nowadays.

----------


## Hitokage

> Haha I had a small mini lucid and have been meditating more nowadays.



meditation is a great thing, not just for LD. Keep it up ^^

----------


## EnvisionReality

Great toturial, I will definately try this out.
Thanks

----------

